# Feeding weaned pups raw.



## Krusin K9 (Mar 20, 2009)

What do you start your pups out on when introducing a raw diet? Starting with the weaning stages. I'm comfortable feeding raw to older pups/dogs, but wasn't feeding raw at eh time of previous litters. Thanks


----------



## Jeff_s (Mar 10, 2009)

I was told by many respectable sources that pups are ready to eat raw immediately. I believe leerburg also mentions this in one of his videos 8 weeks to 8 months.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Mine get started between 3 and 4 wks with just raw meat., by the time they were 8 wks, they were already doing chicken necks, wings, and most of a leg qtr.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

There are a couple that have weaned a few litters directly to 100%raw. You should get some good info and good menus/ideas from here.

We are almost there!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I haven't had personal experience yet but I have mentored with my friend that breeds Rotties.

Pups get their first taste of raw at 4 weeks of age. She takes chicken legs, removes the skin, scores the meat with a knife and tosses them in the whelping box. The pups mostly 'suck' the meat off the bone but they DO enjoy it! Mom is then allowed to clean up any leftovers (as long as she has NO food aggression issues).

A side note - giving the pups the legs makes them less aggressive nursers. Which makes the bitch much happier - especially with large litters!

After a few days the pups are introduced to a meat/milk mix. She uses ground meat and raw goats milk. This is used in place of the cereal gruel that most breeders start pups on.

Premade meat and bone mixes are introduced to the meat/milk mix and the milk is slowly removed.

Chicken wing tips or necks are good first RMBs for pups - as early as 5-6 weeks of age.

Variety is KEY in the first few weeks. Getting the pups exposed to as many protein sources as possible is the way to go.


----------



## Krusin K9 (Mar 20, 2009)

So does this sound correct? I will replace the cereal/meal mixture I normally would feed, with a mixture of ground meat & goats milk to start. Then move to wings, legs and such as the pups tolerate it.
One question about the ground meat, I'll use chicken to start. We usually grind our meat here at home, would it be ok to ground the bones up with the meat or should it be strictly meat at first? I also feed some kibble, TOTW to my adult dogs. Should this be added in the meat mixture or would you hold off until sure the pups handle the raw diet? Thanks


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I do without bones at first to get them used to the concept of eating instead of trying to nurse it. I would say at about 5 wks or earlier if they get the hang of it, then give the bone/meat mix. As for the kibble depends on if you're going to stay on raw or transition to kibble. Previous litters I would mix in dog food and meat at about 6-7 wks, this last litter, no kibble. Jenna and Jaxson are still on raw.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I grind the bone and all, mix it with hot water and feed it as a warm gruel. I use whole chickens and split fryers. I'll start giving them pieces of the chickens to chew on and they will be eating all but the leg bones by 6-7 weeks. I start with chicken, then add in some turkey, beef, lamb, pork, eggs, fish, offal and organic yogurt. The first two are with bone as is the fish. The beef, lamb and pork are boneless until they are older though I might let them enjoy chewing the meat off of the bone.


----------



## Krusin K9 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks!! I want to start them out with a mainly raw diet, but want to keep some kibble in there. That way if someone decides not to feed raw, they can stay on the kibble then.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a few owners that feed kibble. They just switch when they get the pup. As long as it is a high quality kibble there has never been a problem.


----------

